# gears of war ultimate edition



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone playing the beta ? 

Gears of war 1 is my favourite game of all time, best online ever. When they said about a remake I thought they'd ruin it but this is amazing, feels just like the old game


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

When i get the chance yes.SJ.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Out in august too, not long to wait


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

How much do you think it will be? If it's £50 ill give it a miss since I played it quite a lot back in the day for Xbox 360. Was epic online


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Paul04 said:


> How much do you think it will be? If it's £50 ill give it a miss since I played it quite a lot back in the day for Xbox 360. Was epic online


No idea mate, most of the remakes like metro etc have been reasonable prices so hopefully this will too

But it's so good, just for nostalgic purposes I buy it anyway lol. Still brilliant online and the graphics are excellent, can't think if an online game I've had more fun with


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just seen it on hot deal actually, £25 from game. Bargain


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Just seen it on hot deal actually, £25 from game. Bargain


I'll buy it for £25, had lots of fun back in the day!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Been playing this anybody play multiplayer?


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Gears of war lol were to start probably one of my favourite game series probably level with fallout shame I have a ps4 now no Gears for me


----------

